# Tapatalk login issue



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone had any issues logging into rootzwiki in tapatalk? I put the correct username and password and it goes right back to login screen. Even tried changing the password.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nope no issues. Do you have the latest version installed?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep. Bought tapatalk 2 with the $25 credit. I can log into every forum but this one. Says my username or password is invaild


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nexus 7?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes sir..Unable to login on my phone either. Its strange. This is the only forum that does it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That is strange. If you wouldn't have put that you was having the same issues on your phone. I would of said try asking other people on the nexus 7 section. Maybe try and ask over on the site news section and see it the people that updates the site has an answer as to why tapatalk on your 2 devices wont let you log in on the site. I have no problems as you can see logging in.

Are you sure you are entering your password correctly? Maybe hitting a wrong key on the board? I just say this to be doubly sure. Have you tried clearing the app cache and data under the phone settings?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> That is strange. If you wouldn't have put that you was having the same issues on your phone. I would of said try asking other people on the nexus 7 section. Maybe try and ask over on the site news section and see it the people that updates the site has an answer as to why tapatalk on your 2 devices wont let you log in on the site. I have no problems as you can see logging in.
> 
> Are you sure you are entering your password correctly? Maybe hitting a wrong key on the board? I just say this to be doubly sure. Have you tried clearing the app cache and data under the phone settings?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yep even reset the password and tried. Same thing "Incorrect username/password"


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

It could be the apostrophe in your name. I don't know. Try going on to the rootzwiki site on your phone, finding a post you made, and copy & paste your name from that post.


----------

